# Brauche kreative Meinungen zu meinem Cover



## flyinSushi (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin soeben mit dem Cover für die Abi-Zeitung fertig geworden! weiss aber nicht, 
ob des gut ist. 
habe mir deshalb gedacht *kreative* Kritiken von Leuten zuholen, die was
davon verstehn.
bin für alles offen! könnt mir ruhig eure meinung sagen zu dem cover

danke schön


----------



## rpn (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,

 ich würd den Schlagschatten bei der roten Schrift nicht so weit vom Objekt machen, und vielleicht etwas solider, aber sonst kannst du es aus meiner sicht so lassen, schön übersichtlich zusammengestellt


----------



## Hil (7. Februar 2005)

Kreative Meinung? Nicht sehr Kreativ vom GEO Magazin kopiert.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Also ich find's schon relativ gut gelungen.
Einziges Manko, was mich stört: Die rote Schrift im unteren Bereich ist absolut deplatziert,
sowohl von der Farbe, als auch vom Effekt. Wenn Du dies auch im dezenten weiß machen
könntest, würde das sicher sehr schön aussehen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die schwarze
Schrift oben rechts. 

Ansonsten *thumbs up*


----------



## tittli (7. Februar 2005)

Hmm...wo gibts denn da rote bzw. schwarze Schrift?...bin ich jetzt blind oder hat der Autor das Bild bereits ausgewechselt?
gruss


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Februar 2005)

Hehe, wird wohl schon ausgewechselt worden sein.
Ich find's jetzt schicker, aber irgendwie passt die Schrift in dem Bild immer noch nicht so
recht da rein... Versuch's mal mit ner anderen Typo oder variiere mal ein wenig mit dem Schatten.


----------



## flyinSushi (8. Februar 2005)

Danke schön für eure vorschläge! hab mich sehr darüber gefreut
 wo soll ich denn die schrift hinmachen! 
 fand sie da unten ganz gut, da dadurch ein guter kontrast entsteht. 
 hmm versuch dann noch was an der schriftart und am schatten zu 
 machen. 
 hab dazu aber 3 fragen:
 1)würdet ihr eher zu einem stärkeren schatten tendieren und zu keinem
 2)welche typo würdet ihr mir empfehlen
 3)würdet ihr ausserdem noch was der schrift verändern (farbe, stil, usw.)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Februar 2005)

flyinSushi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1)würdet ihr eher zu einem stärkeren schatten tendieren und zu keinem
> 2)welche typo würdet ihr mir empfehlen
> 3)würdet ihr ausserdem noch was der schrift verändern (farbe, stil, usw.)



1.) Von der Intensität her ok, aber ich würde ihn näher an die Schrift setzen. Denn meiner
Meinung nach sollte Schatten nur dazu dienen, die Schrift vor dem ebenfalls hellen Hintergrund
hervorzuheben. Du könntest natürlich auch mal versuchen, eine Kontur zu machen, 
kann evtl. auch recht gut aussehen.

2.) Soweit ich das erkennen kann, hast Du die gleiche Typo verwendet, wie sonst auch auf
dem Cover, gelle? Dies würde ich beibehalten, da sonst nur unnötige Unruhe in das Bild
hineinkommt und diese Schrift sich von den anderen abhebt und "in den Vordergrund drängelt".
Mal noch was anderes: Muss denn auf dem Bild überhaupt eine Schrift sein? Die sieht
irgendwo so hingeklatscht aus, als ob die da gar nicht hinpasst...

3.) Nein, also die Schrift passt so, würde ich sagen. Wie das dann beim Druck ausschaut
vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, frag da am besten mal bei der Druckerei nach.


----------



## flyinSushi (8. Februar 2005)

also hab jetzt die schift versucht in das bild zu integrieren.
die schrift soll so aussehen als würde jmd mit dem finger im brunnen 
"ABIviderci - Auch Helden muessen einmal gehen" schreiben.
also bis jetzt sieht es so aus...
bin aber damit irgendwie noch nicht zufrieden, weiss aber auch nicht warum


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Februar 2005)

Sieht nicht nur fast Original wie "Geo" aus, sondern auch fast Original ( Farbton/Töne haargenau ) wie das Bulletin ( Magazin für Kinder - und Jugendliteratur.... )

( Fehlt nur noch der Einsatz der Originalschriften )


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Februar 2005)

Nee, lass das mal seien, das sieht nicht so gut aus.
Aber mir fällt grad auf, dass so rechtsbündig die Schrift auch nicht gerade schlecht aussieht.
Mach mal die Schrift in weiß, mit einem leichten harten Schatten.

Wie gesagt, alles nur mein "laienhaftes" Empfinden. Du musst das abgeben und Dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## rpn (8. Februar 2005)

hi,

 würde Vorschlagen mal das ABIviderci grösser zumachen, und den Text darunter kleiner bzw. in der grösse belassen, und wie der Markus schon geschrieben hat, quote: "Nee, lass das mal seien, das sieht nicht so gut aus.", anders fand ich es auch besser, und ich kann auch nur noch mal wiederholen Schatten etwas solider probiere es einmal mit:
  (nur ein Vorschlag)







 Schlussendlich ist es aber so wie der Markus schon gesagt hat quote: " Wie gesagt, alles nur mein "laienhaftes" Empfinden. Du musst das abgeben und Dir muss es gefallen"

  greetz rpn


----------

